# Alfredo Kraus



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Kraus for me is perfection. I think he has a very beautiful voice. His diction is great and he sings perfectly in Italian and in French. And of course in Spanish. He sings with great artistry, but still does those high notes that are exciting, but not too long. It's amazing how easy those are for him. He had good technique, which enabled him to sing beautifully till he died. And what is even more amazing he stuck with the roles that suited his voice. This and his technique enabled him to end his career with the same role that he started, Rigoletto.

He sang so many roles so well, that it is even difficult to choose YouTube videos for this post. There is for instance Romeo, Duke and many others. Maybe other participants would like to add their own favorites and of course share their thoughts!

Have you seen the video where he is keeping a master class and some absolutely horrible tenor is trying to sing Celeste Aida and Kraus sings the final note so perfectly. I know that I shouldn't, but I find it absolutely hilarious. :devil:

I think that it is a disgrace that EMI didn't release an Icon series cd box set. He really would have deserved it.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Alfredo Kraus is the most shining example of _tenore di grazia_ in more recent history. In the best tradition of Schipa, Tagliavini etc. he sang roles like Federico and Werther with an unrivaled level of sophistication and sensibility, a subtle intensity which never ceases to move me. A sharp, crystal clear voice with squillo and refined diction, the perfect example of highly _technical_ singing art which is all but cold. Such a great, dignified man too, he loved his wife very very much and suffered greatly following her death in 1997. Kraus singing Werther only one year later after having struggled so much with his personal tragedy is truly poignant:


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

It's so nice to see an appreciation post for a tenor who sang after 1975


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> Have you seen the video where he is keeping a master class and some absolutely horrible tenor is trying to sing Celeste Aida and Kraus sings the final note so perfectly. I know that I shouldn't, but I find it absolutely hilarious. :devil:
> ]


This clip.






What I have read it is the reporter who is trying to sing so call him a tenor would be wrong.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The definitive Duke of Mantua in my eyes (and ears).

His recording of _Rigoletto_ with the youthful Anna Moffo and the tempestuous Robert Merrill is my favorite.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Please go easy on the videos :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I avoid Krauss recordings completely.
He always sounds under powered and weak to me.
And I don't really care for his tone.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Itullian said:


> I avoid Krauss recordings completely.
> He always sounds under powered and weak to me.
> And I don't really care for his tone.


I allowed you to say it first so I'd have somebody to hide behind. 

I never cared for his timbre either. A shallow, nasal, querelous sound.

But he had, of course, fine technique and taste. We could use more of both.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I allowed you to say it first so I'd have somebody to hide behind.
> 
> I never cared for his timbre either. A shallow, nasal, querelous sound.
> 
> But he had, of course, fine technique and taste. We could use more of both.


I guess so, but I'll take Bergonzi and Gedda for that.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Itullian said:


> I guess so, but I'll take Bergonzi and Gedda for that.


I actually prefer Kraus to Gedda and Bergonzi. But I can understand why people don't like Kraus.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Timbre is mostly a matter of taste, for sure.

However, after listening many times to Mr. Kraus singing in the theater quite a few different roles, I can assure you that the sounds that he produced were anything but 'weak' and 'underpowered'. On the contrary, they were perfectly audible in big opera houses, and had a ringing, penetrating quality, especially his high notes.

I have been a witness to some celebrated performances: Werther, Edgardo, Fernando, Nadir, Alfredo, Gennaro,...

In Spain there are many longtime opera lovers that are huge fans of Mr. Kraus ("El Maestro Kraus"). I'm not such a huge fan myself, but Mr. Kraus had been part of some of my most exciting evenings at the opera. Below there is a link to one of these evenings:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Itullian said:


> I avoid Krauss recordings completely.
> He always sounds under powered and weak to me.
> And I don't really care for his tone.





Woodduck said:


> I allowed you to say it first so I'd have somebody to hide behind.
> 
> I never cared for his timbre either. A shallow, nasal, querelous sound.
> 
> But he had, of course, fine technique and taste. We could use more of both.


Thank goodness! Me too. Haven't heard that many recordings though.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

schigolch said:


> However, after listening many times to Mr. Kraus singing in the theater quite a few different roles, I can assure you that the sounds that he produced were anything but 'weak' and 'underpowered'. On the contrary, they were perfectly audible in big opera houses, and had a ringing, penetrating quality, especially his high notes.


^ This.

I also like Gedda more than Kraus because the voice is richer, the timbre more beautiful and the technique equally good or better, as it allowed him to sing everything (divinely) from Bach Cantatas to Puccini. However, El Maestro Kraus for me stays an all time great in _tenore di grazia_ repertory, an all time great in general, something that I can't say of Bergonzi. An excellent tenor, very good musician etc. but I never found his voice to be that exciting. Wouldn't go as far as some of his meaner critics in Italy and call him baritone, though. Bergonzi has all my respect.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> The definitive Duke of Mantua in my eyes (and ears).
> 
> His recording of _Rigoletto_ with the youthful Anna Moffo and the tempestuous Robert Merrill is my favorite.


Sorry. I'll stick with Jan Peerce along with Erna Berger, for me the definitive Rigoletto couple with Leonard Warren singing incomparably as dear old dad.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

_Tenore di grazia_ = Tito Schipa (see photo at left).

With that established (), and not forgetting the splendid Cesare Valletti, who ought to be remembered in all such discussions - all due respect to the fine Mr. Kraus.

Some extraordinary Valletti:


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> _Tenore di grazia_ = Tito Schipa (see photo at left).
> 
> With that established (), and not forgetting the splendid Cesare Valletti, who ought to be remembered in all such discussions - all due respect to the fine Mr. Kraus.
> 
> Some extraordinary Valletti:


Tito Schipa is the one tenor where we don't have to argue about taste as Schipa *is* good taste personified. 

Very charming Nemorino by Cesare Valletti!


----------

